# 0.5 Farad CAP??????



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

I am going to be running a 200 watt amp in my car.. Would you recommend a 0.5 farad cap? I think I should b/c my lights dash lights and all dim considerably w/ no cap........

Any input will be helpful.. thanks........


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

0.5 farad will be more then enough... 0.5 farad cap can handle 500 watts RMS.


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

what do you think of the smaller caps on the 6.5's in the doors and back panels? Kinda skeptical of these will do any good.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Ideally you should be using a cap for an amp that's powering your sub(s)... that is, if you have any subs... you'd probably be well off just using the power for the amp that's coming out of your cars battery. You might wanna also think about getting an Optima Yellow top battery.


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

i've got a 200 watt amp going to 1 15" Phoenix Gold sub in custom box..... my lights dim thats why i want the cap.. but now will those little caps do anything for 6.5s other than just sit there


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

mavenali said:


> *but now will those little caps do anything for 6.5s other than just sit there *


 Nope, the cap won't do a whole lot to the 6.5's... just hook you sub amp to the cap. That'll work just fine.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Oh god! A cap for a 200watt amp??? What is the world coming to? You need a new battery!!! Get a deep cycle or an optima red top battery, that will help!


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

try getting a goood ground first. i dont think 200W is that much. i have a 400W amp running @ 200W x 2 @ 4 Ohms and it only dims when i push it high.... check your connections first.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

try the grounding thing, and if that doesn't help to your satisfaction then try the .5 cap. but as far as the battery thing, before you go spend money on a possibly un-needed battery check your water level in your battery, (if not a gel cell) if the water is low then you will not get full performance out of it. if you have to get a new battery then, yes take mirrortints advice and get a red top. but understand that a battery ALONE will NOT solve your problems. as someone in an other thread said, the problem with dimming lights is a cause of the amount of amps your amp pulls from the battery. when you put a new battery in the car you will have possibly flawless performance for a LITTLE bit but then once the reserve of the battery falls your lights will dim once again(unless an increased output alternator is employed). but since not everyone has the time and inclination to change out the alternator, a cap will defiantly help with the burden of a stereo in a vehicle.


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

Well I just replaced my alternator the other day. I am grounded to the chassis. How much does a red top cost? Maybe I'll look into that.. I appreciate everyones input and have decided just to get the cap for now and that way when i can afford to upgrade I will have it.....


----------

